
Machine Learning with JavaScript - mmsme
https://hackernoon.com/machine-learning-with-javascript-part-1-9b97f3ed4fe5
======
metalliqaz
My God, man. why?

~~~
Lanzaa
Sometimes it is nice to be able to do ML in a browser.

